# 4x4 Vac-u-form tablr 4 sale



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm selling my 4x4 Vaccum Form table, $4,500 must pick up. I'm in So. Ca. in the
big O.C.
714 526-7334
[email protected]
Larry C.


----------

